# Musky or Catfish?



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I went to leeseville lake Wednsday night and tried Musky trolling for the first time. A friend of mine who is a musky addict finally got me talked into it after a couple of years. Man did I hook a fish! It was about 12:15 am and we were seconds away from pulling our rods after about 4.5 miles of trolling slowly around that gorgeous lake. Then all of a sudden one of my big catfish ugly sticks just quadrupled over and had about 80 yards of line peeled off in about 2 seconds! I could hear my Ugly stick actually creaking from all the stress cause I had the drag cinched down with 65lb test Power Pro. The fish was 38.5" long and had a girth of 24" + and weighed at least 20lbs or better. She engulfed a 7" sisson in 14ft of water! Totally amazing, this fish actually faught harder than the 36lb shovelhead cat I caught a few years ago which is my best one. Guys, I think I'm hooked and I don't what to chase now cats or muskies! Only downfall to the muskies is all the money you'll need to buy the lures! Good Fishing!
Cameron


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Okay, I'm going to try to translate this...


> Guys, I think I'm hooked and I don't what to chase now cats or muskies


 1.)Guys, I think I'm hooked and I don't want to chase cats or muskies  
2.)Guys, I think I'm hooked and I don't want to chase cats now for muskies  
3.) Guys, I think I'm hooked and I don't what to chase now, cats or muskies 
4.)Guys, I think I'm hooked and I don't know what to chase, cats or muskies now. 
Hey, if you need a good boat, I have one...check out my signature  good for whatever you chase...cats, muskies, women, stripers....


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations !! I sure hope you have a picture to post.


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

mastermuskycatman!! musky by day, cats by night. do em both till ya go insane from lack of sleep and are totally incoherent. Jim did he say that?  

bill


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, I was thinking along the same lines...muscatyman.....G-wizard.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

cats all the way!


----------



## learning2fish (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow Cameron, Outstanding!!!! Did you get any pics of that?


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Sorry, I was tired last night. I meant to say that I wasn't sure what I wanted to chase, Muskies or Catfish! I think I'll do both equally because I have the time to. I do have a pic but its not a real good one. Unfortunately, my friend did not know how to operate my camera phone correctly. The only pic I got was when the fish was in the net because thats the one I took and saved. The other ones are lost because my friend did not hit save on my phone  . Give me a few minutes and I'll try to transfer my picture from the phone to the website.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

If you have never caught a musky you won't understand it! I understand that this is not a huge musky and there are many larger specimens in Leeseville to be caught. This fish is also a Fish Ohio! And I also practiced catch and release on this fish in case I did not make that clear before. Good Fishing. 
Cameron


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

That's a nice size musky !!


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice fish


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm so jealous! Wow.. Nice fish! Congrats  :B


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

awesome fish!


I think it would be hard to quit chasing cats though......maybe just for a little while while they are spawning though!


----------

